# Series 80 offifers model



## Texas Gringo (May 10, 2010)

Just bought a S80 Officers Model and want to upgrade springs ect. for reliability. I underestand some origional parts are plastic. What do I need to replace? I notice the insides are very different than my S70 Gold Cup. On it I added a Wolf Spring so I could shoot hot loads.


----------

